# Arrow Rests and Sights



## groundswatter (Jun 9, 2015)

I am new to archery, and I just bought a used bow. I am looking to upgrade my arrow rest and sights. Both are pretty outdated from the looks of it, but functional for now. I would really like to upgrade before hunting season though.

For a rest, what option do you use...the whisker biscuit style, or fall-away. I am leaning towards the fall away, but not opposed to either.

For my sight, right now they are 3 fixed pins. I am curious about the single pin dial style, and the hybrid sights. Anybody got opinions?

My hunting will consist of WT's here in TX, and hopefully Elk and Mule Deer in the very near future.

Thanks in advance for any help and suggestions.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Archerytalk.com will be your best bet for latest and greatest reviews.


----------



## Coyote B (Jul 31, 2012)

groundswatter said:


> I am new to archery, and I just bought a used bow. I am looking to upgrade my arrow rest and sights. Both are pretty outdated from the looks of it, but functional for now. I would really like to upgrade before hunting season though.
> 
> For a rest, what option do you use...the whisker biscuit style, or fall-away. I am leaning towards the fall away, but not opposed to either.
> 
> ...


Rest: I prefer drop away style. I use a QAD Ultra and have been really happy with it. Once you raise the rest to engage, the arrow is locked in and wont fall off the rest.

Sight: Really personal preference. I have HHA single pin sliders on both of my bows and will never go back to multi-pin. I like the "less clutter in the sight" aspect. It has improved my longer distance shots dramatically. While hunting I set it on 20 while Im waiting and adjust as needed. The adjustment takes less than a second.

Obviously there is the rare occasion where you cannot move at all, in which case the multi-pin sight would have the advantage. But if the deer is that aware of you and further than 20 yards, you should probably not shoot. If you can't move enough to adjust the sight, you wont be able to draw back anyway.

And I agree, Archerytalk is the 2cool of the bow world


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

I went with the QAD Ultra rest and a CBE Sniper sight. Its all personal choice on the sight i think but the QAD is a must i think.


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

QAD and spott hog


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

*whisker biscuit*

As a fellow beginner, i like the whisker biscuit style myself. When trying out different bows before buying, lot of them had different sights and rests. I found the fall away to be more temperamental during adjustment to sight one in (maybe that what just the brand i was toying with). The whisker biscuit just seems to be easier to deal with and and adjust, and you can walk around with an arrow knocked on the string without worrying about it moving. I find this especially important when hunting as you will be holding/leaning your bow in different angles and the whisker biscuit wont let the arrow move. As far as sights, i think this is more of a personal issue. Go to a range and try out a few to see which one you like more. At first i just went to the store and picked one out that i thought looked good, only to totally not like it when shooting. Good luck


----------

